
Show HN: Parking Lot design Problem - ranjeethacker
Please provide feedback [<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ranjeet-floyd&#x2F;ParkingLotProblem" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ranjeet-floyd&#x2F;ParkingLotProblem</a>]
Problem statement :
[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ranjeet-floyd&#x2F;ParkingLotProblem&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;ParkingLot-%20Problem.pdf" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ranjeet-floyd&#x2F;ParkingLotProblem&#x2F;blob&#x2F;mast...</a>]
This code was rejected in one of Company interview, stating desing is not good.
======
GrumpyNl
Wow, did you read the rules? Point 9 says, don't make this public, and here
you are.

------
eralpb
I spotted the problem, it is Java in 2017.

